# Problem with Golf/GTI Helix OEM HID replica projector headlights



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

I just ordered the Helix projector headlights from ECStuning and I want to replace the bulbs that it came with. I'm having a hard time removing the lowbeam bulbs though b/c they don't attach quite the same way the stock housings do. These have 2 copper slots that the bulb slides through and for the life of me I can't get them to slide out. I know how silly this must sound but if anybody out there that has experience with these headlights could help a fellow dubber out it would be much appreciated. Thanks.
Here are some pics:








The copper sluts....i mean slots:


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nobody?


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (mesaboogie18)*

Low fruit question for Bro...have you asked ECS for help on this? 
From what I see in your 2nd pic the H-7 bulb looks like it has 2 sets brass spade & bayonets connectors that appear to be part of the bulb base...no? 
Just asking b/c that's what it looks like to me







Anyway, can you not pull the wire terminals off the spade blades? 
Also, on the OEM H-7 bulb housing a wire spring clip assy holds/locks the bulb onto the housing socket...what holds the bulb on the ECS lamp assy in place?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

I called ECS tuning and they were under the impression that these headlights secured the bulbs just like the OEM ones but they obviously don't. They told me to just pull on them until they come out but it's not as easy as that. I had to use needle nose pliers to get the bulb off the brass things but putting the bulb in is even harder. I might just pry the brass things loose with a flathead screwdriver, slide out old bulb, slide in new bulb, and clamp brass things down with pliers. Why do these headlights have to be such a pain in the ass!!! 










_Modified by mesaboogie18 at 7:56 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## Hid_Mann (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (mesaboogie18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mesaboogie18* »_I called ECS tuning and they were under the impression that these headlights secured the bulbs just like the OEM ones but they obviously don't. They told me to just pull on them until they come out but it's not as easy as that. I had to use needle nose pliers to get the bulb off the brass things but putting the bulb in is even harder. I might just pry the brass things loose with a flathead screwdriver, slide out old bulb, slide in new bulb, and clamp brass things down with pliers. Why do these headlights have to be such a pain in the ass!!! 








Your guess is as good as the next persons as to why??? But i'd bet it boils down to cost to design & make them vs long term satisfaction. 
Seems ECS could have been a tad more helpful adn grab a lamp off the shelf and opened it up themselves to see 1st hand what your issue is all about. Just go slow, think it thru a bit...and remember after tight comes off...somtimes with unexpected results







Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by mesaboogie18 at 7:56 PM 9-12-2009_


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was dissapointed in ECS tuning. I mean I talked to 3 different guys there and not a single one could help me or even seemed to know what I was talking about. The brass terminals broke in half anyways so I have to send them back for some headlights that aren't a pain in the @$$ to deal with. How about DEPO's?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

Resurrecting this thread b/c I got my replacement Helix projectors from ECStuning since my last ones broke. Still no luck getting the bulbs out though...i was told heating the copper terminals up with a lighter and pullint the bulb out would work but I was wondering if anyone has any experience or advice on this.


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (mesaboogie18)*

You could try some dielectric grease or something. My mk3 had those spades on the end of the bulbs as well. A bit of a PITA to get off, but if you're gentle with a set of needle nosed pliers, you should be able to remove them.


----------



## blackgti3510 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (GriffinMoss)*

bro, you tried pulling on these right?


----------



## mesaboogie18 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, those are what I've been trying to pull off, but they are ON there tight. I tried needle nose pliers and it just scraped the copper off a bit. Any suggestions? Actually, I tried pulling on the copper part b/c it's attached to the light bulb base.


----------



## Abramite (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: (mesaboogie18)*

I cut them off with wire cutters and crimped on new ones, They are much easier to remove now.


----------

